# What Pets Do You Own



## cyclamen (Nov 1, 2006)

hi everyone. thought i would start a thread about the sort of pets everyone owns. just interested to see how many people have 'normal' pets as well as our beloved reptile friends.
my "zoo" consists of:

1 dog - maltese (LILLY)
1 dog - pommeranion (JNR)
1 cat - domestic (MOLLY)
1 cat - devon rex (MILO)
1 bird - rainbow lorrikeet (LOLLY)
2 birds - budgies (BLUEY & GOLDY)
7 rats - breeders (NO NAMES)
1 bearded dragon (SPIKE)
1 shingleback (GEMMA)
2 bluetongues (RANDALL AND JUBJUB)
1 angleheaded (CRUISER)
1 carpet python (ZARA)
1 childreni python (CHELSEA)
1 turtle (SQUIRT)
and got 3 baby water dragons on the way ...yay

my family thinks i should open up a zoo. but i love it.


----------



## darkangel (Nov 1, 2006)

i only have 2 fihgting fish and my lil mac


----------



## NRE-808 (Nov 1, 2006)

1 Labradore x Boxer (dog)
1 Bull Masstiff x Dane (dog)
2 cats (mixed right up)
an assortment of fish
1 female MD
1 Thick tailed Gecko


----------



## tracym666 (Nov 1, 2006)

1 x Siberian Husky (Nanook)
1 Chinchilla Cat (Casey)
2 x Cockatiels (Indy and Chi Chi)
20 x Goldfish (unnamed)
4 x Hermit Crabs (use to have names but got too confused as they kept changing shells)
2 x Children's Pythons (Fang and Reaper)
2 x Bearded Dragons (TJ and Lucifer)
and
1 on the way to Brisbane 8/11/06 Atherton Python (yet to be named)

That's it for now but I am sure more to come in the future


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 1, 2006)

Male Rottie x Kelpie , Female Lab x Border Collie , 1 x Oscar [fish] , many Mice / Rats [pet / snake food ] 1 x Male Coastal , 1x Female Coastal , 1 x Male Darwin + 1 x Female Darwin . This is not including asstd Human descendants.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Nov 1, 2006)

1 x cat ( simba )
1 x jungle ( ziggy )
1 x darwin ( cleopatra )
1 x hybrid ( fluffy )
and 1 bhp coming and it will be called ED 

No dogs in this house hold, sorry dog owners but i cant stand them


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

1x staffy
1xLabxCollie
1x bredli
1xMD
1x cockatiel
1xlorrie
2xbreeder rats
3x horses


----------



## darkangel (Nov 1, 2006)

gorgeous dog!


----------



## Hsut77 (Nov 1, 2006)

4 Ferrets - Otto, Raccie, Yoda & Gimley
Assorted Tropical fish
Still waiting on my licence so no herps yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little_Fox (Nov 1, 2006)

Far too many animals for this small house.
I started out with 3 fish - (named by my daughter (now 4)) - Clover, Paradise, Stephano
and 3 cats - Boots (m), Beanie (f), and Mittens (f)
Then RevDaniel moved in and the family grew (it is still growing)
adding 2 more (i think nameless) fish to the tank
21 snakes of various types (with 2 more coming today)
5 blue tongues
around 50 rats and about the same of mice
and Rabbits.... that surprisingly enough ... keep breeding like rabbits... with current babies we are well over 30 in total! 

(Time to get some more snakes feeding on rabbit kittens I think)


Someone buy us a farm?????! Hehe


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

I have Welsh cobs i dont have picture of them on this pc but i have them at home
these are the pic's i pulled from my Aunts web site she breed all 3 of mine the first pic is the father of my 17.2 gelding wet and the father of my 2yr filly the second is the granddad on mothers side of the filly and the last pic is of my other geldings father...

the three i have are all in some way linked to the other


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

actually just found a picture of my pony gelding when he was a baby he was a bit of a runt does anyone else have horses?


----------



## azza74 (Nov 1, 2006)

2 staffys (mack and bud)
2 ponds full of goldfish (no names)
2 frogs (live in ponds, so idea where they came from, just appeared one day  
1 python (still no name)
and my brothers knob tail (named fonze, cause all the chicks dig him)


----------



## azza74 (Nov 1, 2006)

i used to have horses
shetland pony, quarter horse (actually not pure, so maybe should call it a 1/8 horse , conamarra pony (not sure on spelling) and my dad had a crazy arab (i didnt go near that one 

if i had the space and money id get a clydesdale, a friend used to have them and they are great horses, im not into going fast on horses so they suit me well


----------



## Hornet_7 (Nov 1, 2006)

2 x Siberian Huskys (Beau and Honey)
1 x Bredli (Chopper)
and a few fish


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

azza74 said:


> i used to have horses
> shetland pony, quarter horse (actually not pure, so maybe should call it a 1/8 horse , conamarra pony (not sure on spelling) and my dad had a crazy arab (i didnt go near that one
> 
> if i had the space and money id get a clydesdale, a friend used to have them and they are great horses, im not into going fast on horses so they suit me well



my big fella is like a clydie very big and heavy set and slow but he has endurance!!!


----------



## Little_Fox (Nov 1, 2006)

I forgot to list my pets that don't live at my house (ones I have left at my parents houses!)
I also have 2 cats living at my dads house - Prince (m) and Kevin (f) (sexing gone wrong), and there are also 2 dogs there - Keats (my brothers dog, silly boof head it is (boxer x dalmation)) and Denzel (boxer)
At my mums house, I have another large array of animals
4 cats - Tom, Fluffy, Ginge and Charlie
a bunch of chickens
a bunch of miniture horses - Topsy, Blondie, Joseph, Whiskers, Darky, (can't think of the names of the others either)
and pet sheep - Loppy, Rammy, Foster, Black Legs, Snowflake, Tripod, Princess, Cinders, (too many- forget names)
Loads of various birds, king parrots, budgies, a variety of colours of lovebirds, quails, canaries, cocktiels, quarions, zerba finches, grass parrots.

And I forgot to mention the 2 dogs that do live here ... Sabbath a German Shepherd and Wombie a fat (possibly pregnant) staffy


----------



## kel (Nov 1, 2006)

1 staffordshire bull terrier(jasper)
1 papillon (beau)
1 mongrel dog(kaos)
1 budgie
numerous tropical fish
1 bearded dragon(spiker) getting 2 more soon daughter wants to call them bindi and bob
1 shingleback(jason)
1 blue tongue(lucy)
1 miniature pony (harley) 4 sale


----------



## dragon_23 (Nov 1, 2006)

1 x Staffy cross (jansen)
2 x Black cats (phelps & jinx)
2 x Adult rabbits (bunnings & fluffy)
4 x Baby bunnies (my daughter changes their names every day)
1 x Bluetongue

we're trying to get our hands on some bearded dragons (desperatley) we use to have one called Steve (after the late great man himself) sadly he passed away a few weeks ago. funnily enough my kids both want to call our new little treasures when we get them Bindi & Bob.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 1, 2006)

Hows this zoo...

2 x golden retrievers 
5 x cats (2 ragdolls, 2 tuxedos and 1 cream mackerel)
3 x fish
2 x cockatiels
1 x galah
20 x rats
15 x chickens
Water dragons (three going to you)
Coastal carpets
Spotted Pythons (maculosis and stimpsoni)
Olive Pythons
Womas
BHPs
Bearded dragons
Centralian Blue Tongues
1 x wife
baby on the way!!

I've had over 100 pets at once a number of times. Love my animals!!

David..


----------



## sxc_celly (Nov 1, 2006)

1 x m Pomeranian (Chance)
1 x f Pomeranian (Chantilly)
1 x m Spotted Python (Cairo)
1 x f Spotted Python (Reno)
1 x m Murray Turtle (Crush)
1 x f Murray Turtle (Echo)
1 x Green Tree Frog (Nevada)
2 x Chickens (Henny & Penny)
1 x Bush Turkey (Terri) (Thinks hes a chicken)
5 x Male Fighters (Red CT, Orange VT, Marble CT, Blue VT, and Pastel Purple & White Halfmoon)
5 x Female Fighters (3 x white bodied female all VT, 1 with purple fins, 1 with metallic fins, one with green fins), 1 cream body red finned CT, and 1 turquoise blue CT.)
Fish including, Gouramis (3), Tiger Barbs (4), Rosy Barbs (8), Loaches (2), Bristlenose Catfish(26), Cory catfish (2), Tiger sucking catfish (2), Zebra Danios (4), Mollys (15+), Guppies(5), and more.

50 convict cichlids 7 albino convicts cichlids on the way + more fish lol. And another GTF.


----------



## dragon_23 (Nov 1, 2006)

OH NO! i forgot to put in my precious Isa Brown hens Gerty & Mertyl. They'd be horrified.


----------



## Mystery (Nov 1, 2006)

5 French Bulldogs
1 Pom x
2 Water Pythons
2 Coastal Carpet
3 Spotted
1 Childrens
3 Thick-tailed Geckos
2 Beardies
1 Blue Tongue
1 very old retired horse
to many birds to name.
Love them all - life would be very dull without them


----------



## Darkon (Nov 1, 2006)

2 mini foxies
1 cockatiel
2 budgies
9 rats (not food)
1 blue tongue
1 beardie
dont know what id do without them 
xo


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 1, 2006)

5 dogs fox terrier
golden retriever
chihuahua
mini fox terrier
Kelpie cross

9 horses 2 warmbloods
3 thoroughbreds
4 ponies

1 parrot (Alexandrine)

2 goats

1 sheep

2 ferrets

4 cats

2 snakes bredli
coastal

........I think thats all lol (still live with folks cos a student, so this is not my doing)


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 1, 2006)

i have a lot of reptiles and dogs and birds we live on a farm so we have alpacas sheep and cows and horses to


----------



## I.Like.Stuff (Nov 1, 2006)

1 x Maltese - Shih-tzu dog (Mystique)
2 x ...Cats (Merlin & Archimedes)
1 x Bearded Dragon (Saturn)
2 x Diamond Pythons (Kaiba & Isis)
2 x Bredli (Tempest & Ra)
40 mice and 4 Rats (no names)


----------



## thalia_isabel (Nov 1, 2006)

At the moment, just:
one coastal carpet
one pitty girl
looking to get more though (reptiles, and maybe fish/birds??)


----------



## Xenogenesis (Nov 1, 2006)

Posted these before... but ok.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh, and a heap of rats.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 1, 2006)

1 x Jack Russel Dog (Julius)
1 x White Persian Cat (Pusska)
1 x Thoroughbred Mare (Kharla)

Getting a snake and 2 geckos in a few weeks


----------



## mblissett (Nov 1, 2006)

3 dogs (Burton, Courtney and Skuta)
3 cats (Molly, Oska and Hurricane)
3 Ferrets (Guss, Ebony and Chelsea)
1 Galah (Xander)
10 Rainbow Lorikeets
3 King Quail
2 Diamond Doves
1 Guinea Pig (Elvis)
2 Lop ear Dwarf Rabbits
4ft tropical tank
2 ft goldfish tank
fish pond with goldfish and frogs
2 Pygmy Bearded Dragons
1 Coastal x Diamond (Fossil)

Is that enough ????

I sometimes wonder if I have SUCKER tattooed on my forehead


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 1, 2006)

Can we include my boyfriend and his bike in this list??????? 
No????

Well apart from my herps i have my Staffy named Conan. He's my baby.

Simone


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 1, 2006)

david you make me laugh. 1 wife and a baby on the way. your a sweetie. do u have centralian blueys, let me know if they ever hav babies. love them


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 1, 2006)

*Will do.*



melgalea said:


> david you make me laugh. 1 wife and a baby on the way. your a sweetie. do u have centralian blueys, let me know if they ever hav babies. love them



My wife said I was one of the animals - my mistake. Haven't bred blueys for a few years now. The babies are the cutest things you have ever seen.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 1, 2006)

3 Female Rats, 1 breeder male plus 5 weaners....
2 cats Zeus (male) Salem (female)
1 Coastal Carpet (Taz)
1 Rottweiller X
1 Olive Python
1 Carpet Python
And hopefully getting another coastal to breed with my female coastal


----------



## raxor (Nov 1, 2006)

Joining the bandwagon, yay!

1 bearded dragon
1 mongrel (border collie x [cocker spaniel x golden retriever]) couldn't ask for a better mix for temperament
2 cats, one of them being the Lithgow panther.. he's huge and black and evil
1 yabbie
3 cockatiels
2 fantail pigeons
2 rabbits

Who did I forget?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh and I did have a horse her name was cobber but she had to get put down cause she ate leaves from an ironwood tree which is bad for horses it twists thier insides and ends up killoing them if not treated asap she was a qtr horse


----------



## freddy (Nov 1, 2006)

umm not much anymore...
a red cattle pup
a cat
6 kittens 
10 or so fishies
2 birdies
a ferret
a staffy
my reps...!!
and the names of a few..... theres splat, spaz, diego, hunt (after henry lee hunt), Lundy..(jeffery lundgren), CRA (stands for Clarence Ray Allen), Birdy..(Robert 'Birdman' Stroud), TW.. (stands for Terry Washington), Fuller.. ( Justin Fuller).  i have more but you get the picture


----------



## Isis (Nov 2, 2006)

1x staffy ( and her 7 two day old pups)Bonnie
1x border collie Piper
3x ex racing greyhounds Katie, Alice & Wombat
2 Jack Russells Smooch & Bob
5 mongrel cats, Gem, Pheobe, Merlin, Hurricane, Pink
1 russian Blue, Raja
1 BHP Onyx
2beardies, Myff & Rocky
14 baby beardies
2 GTF 
1 mouse, Harley
1 pig, Miss Princess
1 jersey cow Tallullah
13 friesian calfs....too many names to list
1 cockatiel Jinx
1 goldfish Fred
1 husband
4 children
Hmmm I think thats it....


----------



## vinspa (Nov 2, 2006)

We have
1 staffy named sprinkles 
3 border collies ,molly ,banjo and jewel
2 indian ringnecks
1 short billed corella
1 moustache parrot
too many rats to have names they just seem to be multiplying!!!!
to many mice to name not that they are around long enough!!!
6 jungles
4bredlis
2 diamonds
pygmy dragon
frilled neck lizard
heaps of cows


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 2, 2006)

We have
30 pythons 
18 dragons and skinks
7 horses (plus hopefully 1 on the way) - oldest of these is 34!!
4 dogs and
2 cats..............more than enough
But everything has a name


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 2, 2006)

WOW. my husband always said i was crazy having so many pets. and that i would be the only one. buy almost all of you have outdone me. which is great. 

DAVID - your not a animal. hahaha. might add my daughter to the list though, she behaves like a naughty animal at the best of times.


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow!! some of you guys sure have lots of pets. We just have our two Murray Darling Carpet Pythons, Emdee and Boof, one prickle-ridden longish haired cat called Taffy(those darn prickles are so hard to get out), a Pet rat called Rosie, and 6 breeder rats(no names). Cheers Cheryl


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, and two Hermit Crabs.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

wow i dont feel so bad about all my animals now he he
Maybe its time to ask for a few more??


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 2, 2006)

lol if i breed my maybe diamond x coastal ill have alot more animals then i do already LOL


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 2, 2006)

LOL can i include my 10yo son and 5mth old daughter as animals??? well they eat like pigs when it comes to food??? and when i cook dinner and my husband dont thank me for it i call him a pig also hahahahaha


----------



## junglecarpet (Nov 2, 2006)

Shetland Sheepdog (Mini Lassie) - Sebastian
Jack Russel - Jake
Siamese Fighter - Flame
2 baby salamanders - Splotch and Casanova
And Razor on his way!

In the past I have had a scaley breasted lorikeet called Glossy, a white runner duck called Skittles, sun conure called Tinga, cockatiel called Shakira (that was BEFORE the singer Shakira was even known) a blue tongue, 2 bearded dragons and a penny turtle called Raphaelo (I was 8 at that stage )

Thats all I can think of at the moment!


----------



## Lucas (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a pet crab called george. I walk him from my groin to my knee every day efter work.


----------



## OdessaStud (Nov 3, 2006)

Why not ill jump on this band wagon dont think much has changed since i did it last time but I may shock myself :/
4 great danes Cash,Dakota,Montanna,Spook
4 cats Mittens,Tabby,Fluffy,Eddie
6 mini cows Cheif,River,Red,Brook,Spring,Chck
lots of chooks
lots of rats
lots of mice
2 horses Ziggy anglo arab 30 year old and Pippa ****lend pony 34 years old
1 sulphar crested cockatoo Bill (female)
1 ring neck Chaos
1 budgie Bird
lots of fish Popeye,Googles the others just called fish!
1 jungle Anna
1 water pyton Sioux
4 coastal carpets Shelly,Baby,Betty,Bonnie
1 coastal x diamond Haystack
1 eastern blue tounge Willow
1 green tree frog Kermie
2 adult males Brian 38 and Carl 52
2 children BJ 8 and Vycky 9
1 child in vic Matt 22 with girlfriend Hayley 19 gunna have child  (me grandma)
Think thats all the animals that i have responsibilty for LOL
And I Love em all heaps,plenty of room in my heart for alot more yet,ill keep ya posted 
Cheers Odie


----------



## koubee (Nov 3, 2006)

Everyone has so many animals, it kinda makes me feel better about my collection.
Anyway this is what i have besides my reptiles:

1 kelpie (Scooby) A very handsome boy currently looking for a girlfriend.
1 kelpieX GSD (Faith) My big fat girl, very bad mix of dog too.
1 Bichon (Daisy Mae) nearly 16 yrs. She's indestructable
3 cats (Koubee, Harry & Harley) 
1 cockatiel (bernie)
2 Guinea pigs (Picklet & Homer)
did have a sulphar crested cockatoo (Rocky) but had to rehome him as he was eating the house.
1 fighter fish (neptune)
Hmmm yes that's it.
My daughter wants to get a ferret but i dunno, they stink.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 3, 2006)

hey all, mr partner tells me i have a zoo too...i have: 

2 x beardies both male (bobby and spaz)
2 x dogs male boxers (1 white (rare) Kostzya and 1 red Diesel (8 week old puppy)
1 x SW carpet (unknown sex) if male name is onyx if female name is ruby
1 x male budgie (bluey)
2 x Indian Ringnecks (albino is Indy and Blue mutation is Papa Smurf)
2 x cats (tipsy and bella)


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 3, 2006)

God you all could start an animal zoo and charge a entry fee lol


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 3, 2006)

lol, one day...a while yet, i would LOVE to open a reptile centre to show off all the lovely herps...


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 4, 2006)

yer me too, my closest is 2200kms away...lol


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 4, 2006)

im sure there is one within 2200kms of you though?


----------



## cris (Nov 4, 2006)

I think i have already done 2 of these threads already but anyway.
pythons
common tree snakes
dragons
monitors
rats
mice
mealworms
roaches
scorps
sleapy cod
eel tail catfish
swordtails
turtles
brasilian sole(it is a fish)
other fish
the family rottie


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 4, 2006)

oh yeah, i forgot to mention my mealworms and roaches and crickets...lol all food of course not pets...hehe


----------



## Mysnakeau (Nov 4, 2006)

Can I include pets at my shop? Yes? Goodie. At home I've got..
German Shepherd Dog
Pair of conure parrots
Another pet sun conure
Fish
And of course my 2 snakes.

AT work I've got
Lots of fish, axolotls, yabbies, hermit crabs
1 shar pei puppy (Actually she comes home with us)
rosellas, cockatiels, and lots of other birds


----------



## darkangel (Nov 4, 2006)

i just bought 4 mollies (fish)!!!
i still have my 2 fighters and my mac!


----------



## sxc_celly (Nov 8, 2006)

1 x Pomeranian male-Chance
1 x Pomeranian female-Chantilly (May be pregnant)
1 x Spotted python male-Cairo
1 x Spotted python female-Reno
1 x Murray turtle male-Crush
1 x Murray turtle female-Echo
2 x Chickens 2 female-Henny & Penny
5 x Male Fighter Fish
4 x Female Fighter Fish
2 x Male Convict Cichlids
2 x Female Convict Cichlids (Pregnant)
2 x Male Albino Convict Cichlid
1 x Female Albino Convict Cichlid
1 x Male Electric Yellow Cichlid (10cm)
16 x Male & Female Electric Yellows (3cm)
1 x Male Zebra Danio
1 x Female Zebra Danio (Pregnant)
1 x Male Albino Zebra Danio
1 x Female Albino Zebra Danio
2 x Male Bristlenose (10cm)
2 x Female Bristlenose (10cm)
25 x Male and Female Bristlenose (3cm)
1 x Female Albino Tiger Barb (Pregnant)
2 x Male Tiger Barbs
1 x Female Lyretail Molly (pregnant)
4 x Male Molly
7 x Female Molly (Pregnant)
4 x Baby Molly's
2 x Sucking Catfish
1 Pepper Cory Catfish
2 Male Fancy Guppies
1 Bush Turkey (thinks hes a chicken)-Male-Terri

... I think thats it for now 
Ill keep you updated


----------



## Ristof (Nov 8, 2006)

I have
1 Dog - Cocker Spaniel X Kelpie (Denver)
1 Dog - Blue heeler X Jack Russel (Misty)
2 Cat - Moggy (Abbey & Zeke)
2 Cockiteils (Frankie and JoGe)
30 Tropical FIsh
15 Gold Fish
2 Murray Short Necks - (Itchy and Scratchy)

My mother think we have a zoo along with a few others - they seem to entertain kids when they come around


----------



## shamous1 (Nov 8, 2006)

*We have*

4 x Childreni's (Monty - Milli - Hannibal & Clarice)
2 x Diamond's (Ollie & Mickey)
1 x Coastal (Elektra)
3 x Bredli's (Delilah, Titan (might change to Sampson?) & Medusa)
15 Central Bearded Dragons (Clyde, Selma & Jub Jub) & 12 Hatchies
2 x Jacky Lizards
3 x Shinglebacks
3 x Blotched Blue Tongue Skinks
2 x dogs
1 x cat
4 fish


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 8, 2006)

u have a farm there shane.


----------



## WoodyB (Nov 8, 2006)

8 Budgees
2 Cats
1 6 foot tank of cichlids
1 3 foot tank of tropicals
1 3 foot tank of salt water fish, clowns, and seahorses
1 Coastal Carpet
1 Spotted Python
1 Jungle Python


----------



## shamous1 (Nov 8, 2006)

*and more*

There are also 3 juvenile Homosapiens.:lol:


----------



## hogey5 (Dec 20, 2006)

just risin up this thread again

1x blonde spotted python(mac)
1 x MD(anubis)
1 x spoodle - if you dont know what a spoodle is its a cockerspaniel x poodle(bella)
3 x fish
2 x gillens on the way
1 x rabbit (bubbles)


----------



## IsK67 (Dec 20, 2006)

4 pythons
2 jack russells
18 goldfish
1 wife

IsK


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 20, 2006)

3 pythons
2 beardys
1 bluey
2 storrs monitors
3 angle heads
5 ewd's
2 shingles
2 dogs 
6 fish
* rats and mice


----------



## falconboy (Dec 20, 2006)

Geez, my menagerie is nothing compared to some....

1x German Shepherd X Lab/Cattle/god knows (Sunny) F
1x Corgi X Chihuahua (Chloe) Shown in my avatar with stickers on her face!
4x Tropical Fish
8x Goldfish
5x Cockatiels (Joey, Barbie and I forget the others names)
1x Bluey (technically a Wires Rescue)
4x Pygmy Beardies


----------



## OdessaStud (Dec 20, 2006)

Ashleigh:];663603 said:


> I dont even have one, like there is a few reptile shops closer to the city but I have never been to them.



Ashleigh, Noahs in King Street have an excellent range of rep products as does Aussie Pets at Morayfield.Jungle Jims in Kallangur have a massive range as well, and so does Perfect Pets in Kingaroy....Thats 4 herp shops within 2 hours drive of Caboolture!!!  and theres more I just cant remember all their names.
Cheers Odie


----------



## bug_collector (Dec 20, 2006)

12 scorps(pregnant)
32 tarantulas,
9 giant pedes...two with babies,
3 stick insects (Pinky, Inky, Clyde)
bout 20 other random bugs,
1 himalayan cat (Misty) <<<I LUV MY CAT!!!
1 overweight labrador(Callisto)
7 eels (Pugsly, Zappo, Tristan, Stripes, and i forget the other ones names)
11 hermit crabs (Speedy, Bushpig, Brussel, Sprout, Lumpy, stumpy, joe, Jenga, Kermit, Coltrain, Soccerball)
2 water dragons (Blue, Oregon)
1 jacky lizard (Axel)
1 saratoga (Bunshichi)
1 evil chomper (Lanlow)
bout 10 tropical fish,
1 fighting fish (Cromlet)
about 35 goldfish (Lippy, Winkin, Blinkin, Nod, Taxi, Freeway, Ebay, Nova, Inu-yasha, Naruto, Souchiro Nagi, Poncho, Alaska, Spandex, Marty, OJ, Flash, Tilly, Veiny, Tippy, and the rest have names, but i cant remember them  )
1 yabby(Pinchy)
4 bluetongues (Bracken, Bramble, Briar, Duncton)


well thats all i can think of for now, ive got 2 baby macaws on their way, and a whole lot more bugs, next year im getting a pig, lmao anyway, ill cry if ive forgotten one of my pets.


----------



## gaara (Dec 20, 2006)

1x White Leucistic Axolotl (Moopy)
1x Golden Albino Axolotl (Ziggy)
1x Brown Wild Type Axoltol (Party Boy)
1x Melanoid Axolotl (Mamba)
1x Blonde Mac (Rex)
1x Cranky Girlfriend (Casserole Wench)


----------



## Kelzarie (Dec 20, 2006)

*My menagerie*

1 x German Shepherd (Jimmy)
1 x Siberian Husky (Tatiana)
2 x Siamese Fighting Fish
1 x Garden Variety Cat (Socksy)
2 x Cockatiels (Tweety and Sylvester)
3 x Pogona Barbata - Eastern Beardie (Jup Jup, Amy, Jester)
13 x Pogona Vitticept - Inland Beardie ( Jeronimo, Jimny, Jala, Yoda, Zeus, Tasha, Scarlett, Lilly, Tinkerbell, Anastacia, Aliah, Aphrodite, Ally. 
2 x Central Netted Dragons (Ja Ja and Ji Ji)
9 x Pogona Vitticept Eggs
5 x Central Netted Dragon Eggs

THEN THERE ARE THE ANIMALS I HAVE IN CARE AT THE MOMENT

2 x Blue tongues (Both run over by cars)
6 x Pogona Barbata (Mostly cars again)

I think I have enough now....lol.

Kelly


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Dec 20, 2006)

1x Rotty x Bitsa - Chevy
1x Coastal Carpet - Taz
2x Cats - Salem and Zeus
6x Rats - Roxi, BN (short for Big Nuts) Mitsy, Lil Boy, and Biatch.....
Soon to be from Bakes a Childreni named Tawhaki which is god of Thunder/lightning (maori)


----------



## Sammccarthy (Dec 20, 2006)

My animals


Pair of gippys.

Pair of brown tree snakes.

Pair of darwins.

Pair of murry darlings.

Pair of water pythons.

Pair of laceys.

Trio of angle heads.

Spotted python.

Black head.

Olive.

19 shinglebacks.

8 bearded dragons.

Angle heads hatchys on the way.

Water dragon hatchys on the way.

Lots of feeder rats.

and thats about it.


----------



## codeth (Dec 20, 2006)

2 x m coastals
1 x ? bluey
1 x f rotti x german shepard
2 x m & f yabbies


----------



## Dragoness (Dec 20, 2006)

Ill have to show my OH this thread, he thinks we have way too many animals, but nothing compared to you guys!

1 Dog (bassett x wolfhound x golden lab)
2 cats
1 rabbit
some goldfish
1 velvet gecko
2 beardies (as of tomorrow)
2 horses (QH)
1 hubby

Cheers


----------



## felixoscar (Dec 20, 2006)

My funny farm

1 x Stimpsons python (Ren)
1 x Centrialian python (Stimmpy)
2 x netted dragons (Bob & Noddy)
1 x Red barred dragon (Bert)
1 x Scorpion (no name)
3 x cats (Felix, Billy, Beanie)
12 x chooks
4 x Guniea Fowls
2 x Horses (1 arab and 1 quarter horse)
3 x Runner Rainbow lorry's
1 x husband

Cost alot of money to feed the above. Cheers and have a great Xmas


----------



## Jozz (Dec 20, 2006)

Man they are big tanks Woody8!
Heres my list:

1x long hair very fluffy boarder collie x kelpie (he is the best dog in the world!) - Jed
2x Murray darling carpet pythons - Monty and Sybil
1x turtle - Fred
1x Rainbow lorikeet (he is absolutley hilarious!) - Roger
1x Guinea pig - Harry the Hampster
11x mice
2x callop (yellow belly)
1x goat - maaaax
Lots of tropical fish
2x bird-eating spiders - arriving this week
1x sheep who doesn't live with me (sad) - Leeeegs
Oh yes - and 1x boyfriend

Next on my list to get is: either a Red-bellied black or colletts - whatever I can get (proving to be very difficult to find!) And I would like a stimpsons.

I love them all soooo much!!!

Cheers - Jos


----------



## reptyle (Dec 20, 2006)

2 cats
1 jack russel dog
3 siamese fighting fish
2 childrens pythons
1 male diamond python
4 knob tailed geckos(plus some eggs)
2 thick tailed geckos(on the way)
and ofcouse the GF

few more reptiles coming this season hopefully


----------



## BIGMATT (Dec 20, 2006)

2 female rotties
2 fish
2 eastern water dragons
2 eastern blueys
2 cunningham skinks
2central bearded dragons
1 eastern long neck turtle 
1 murray short neck turtle


----------



## reece89 (Dec 20, 2006)

1bullmastiff x
1coastal carpet
1spotted python
and plenty of fish


----------



## AnteUp (Dec 20, 2006)

1 x Bredli

That's all. Can't have cats and dogs where I'm living at the moment.


----------



## cheekybabe1269 (Dec 30, 2006)

i have:
1 Ferret - Bacardi
2 husky's - logan + prince
1 cattle dog - morgan
2 chihuahua's - weasel + bubba
1 alexdrian parrot - jaffa
1 cockatil - pretty boy
2 canary's (no names yet)
1 rat - stinky
1 koi - george
and that's it at the moment


----------



## cheekybabe1269 (Dec 30, 2006)

oh wait and 
2 chicken's


----------



## dynea (Dec 31, 2006)

1x Staffy (Mason)
1x Spotted python (Chisel)


----------

